# Msi Ms-6701



## Tobias K. (7. Juli 2003)

moin


Weiss jemand von euch wo ich zu dem oben genannten Mainboard Informationen kriege?? Ich hab schon überall geguckt, aber nichts gefunden.


mfg
umbrasaxaum


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (7. Juli 2003)

das 6701 ist *KEIN* Standardboard von MSI, folglich muss es ein OEM-Board sein, für das Du Informationen dann eigentlich nur beim Rechnerhersteller findest.


Dunsti


----------



## Tobias K. (7. Juli 2003)

moin

Hab jetzt doch noch was gefunden! Das Mainboard hat auch die Bezeichnung MD-5000! 
Wen es interessiert: http://www.checkmark.dk/sa/pc.htm


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## mrich (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe auch ein MS-6701. Bei der Medion-Hotline 01805633466 erfährt man alles drüber.

Ich habe aber auch ein Problem mit dem Teil. Warum auch immer klappt der SPDIF out nicht. Medion weiß leider auch keinen Rat mehr und hat das Motherboard erneuert, aber immer noch nichts.

Kann mir jemand helfen ?

Gruß

Mrich


----------

